# Help Ocellaris Pair (one not doing as well)



## Herbieace (Nov 21, 2011)

I picked up a nice little pair of juvenile ocelllaris and at my LFS on Sunday. They were very active and vibrant and I saw them eat brine before I chose them. I acclimated them 2 days ago and have noticed that one of them seems a bit off. One is really active and has eaten frozen brine Ikari pellets and a little blood worm. The other seems tired and wobbly and will swim up to food and then seems to spook or lose it. She has definitely eaten a few nips, but she just doesn't seem right (especially compared to the other one). They are definitely interacting with each other and the quick one seems to constantly check back in with the slow one. These are my first SW fish and (snort if you will) they are sort of my "dream come true". My water is dialed in (as far as I can tell with an API Marine Master anyway) and my CUC didn't lose one member and I have a small frogspawn and 10 polyp zoa frag that have been doing great. The fish in question rarely extends her pelvic fins and there seems to be a slight concave dip just behind. The netting and transition into my tank seemed very gentle.
Is there anything I can do but wait?
Should I go ahead and get another from this batch anticipating a problem? If I lose the slowpoke, will I be able to bond another to the quick one? Should I try to take it back to the shop or is that just further torment? Is this possibly just a personality difference? 
BTW, this morning the troubled fish was basically sitting on the bottom while the other hovered around her (I didn't think clownfish ever really stopped). Anything that I can do, I will.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Doesn't sound good. Might try to feed Mysis Shrimp instead of pellets. Try soaking some of the food in GarliX, this will entice the lil fellow to eat. Acclimating fish can be tough, and some may be lost to that. Does it appear as if the other is keeping that one at the bottom? Or nipping at him in any way?


----------



## Herbieace (Nov 21, 2011)

No, the other one seems to be concerned or attentive. never biting, but never staying away too long either. . When I feed I am slicing a bit off a frozen brine cube and mixing that with a little tank water and 4 ikari pellets and a few blood worms and I'm trying to see what is taken (I administer it with a syringe with some tubing instead of a needle). The active one swims right up to the air tubing and begs. The other seems interested, but almost farsited or something. I wil ltry mysis and garlicx as suggested. thanks.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

You don't thaw a little bit, and just drop a couple pieces in the tank?


----------



## Herbieace (Nov 21, 2011)

I cut a tiny piece and melt that in a mixing cup with a little of the other food, then I draw that into a syringe and inject it into the tank with the pumps off. The happy clown is already trained and pecks at the tubing comming off the syringe as soon as it hits the water. the sad clown gets more active but just isn't taking the quick definitive bites the other is.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Hmm. Not good sign at all.....
*blue sorry


----------



## Herbieace (Nov 21, 2011)

Slowpoke chomped down on at least 4 ikari pellets when I got home from work. She had a huge white string looking scat attached to her and was moving a lot more than normal. Now that she ate, she has settled back on the bottom, but seems less stressed. Hopefully these are good signs. I can't believe how relieved I was just to see her eat one of those pellets. Strange she would go for that instead of the brine or blood worms. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Parasite. You can feed them medicine for that, should clear it right up.
Bacteria & Fungus Medications: T.C. Tetracycline and E.M. Erythromycin


----------



## Herbieace (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm getting a QT set up this weekend, so I will definitely try that. Thanks!


----------

